# Why am i getting this



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

"Welcome to MSN Communities! Please sign-in with your Passport account."

Keeps popping up when i refresh the forum, only happens on my home PC, help please.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I get this as well but I hadn't associated it with this forum. Although come to think of it, it only happens when I'm on here - Doh 

I'd be interested in an answer to this.

Moley


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Getting this too. Took a while to work out it was only with this forum.

Looks like the guys have a few problems (more serious!) with the forum at the moment, so I can live with it.

(Has anyone mentioned Santa recently?)


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

From when we converted to phpBB, I think it happens if a poster on the thread has a MSN messenger icon (i.e. they have filled in the MSN messenger details in their profile) and you're using IE.

Next time it happens, have a look through the thread to see if there's a poster with the MSN icon.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

KevinST said:


> From when we converted to phpBB, I think it happens if a poster on the thread has a MSN messenger icon (i.e. they have filled in the MSN messenger details in their profile) and you're using IE.
> 
> Next time it happens, have a look through the thread to see if there's a poster with the MSN icon.


Is this the same as Windows Messenger, which I do have an icon for in the bottom right hand corner of the screen?

Moley


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

yeah, I think so... but I suspect that messenger isn't logged in when you get this message??
I think that there's some kind of interaction between phpBB, IE and the Messenger application. phpBB sees that you're viewing someone who has a MSN log in, tells IE and IE sees that you're not logged in.
I _think_ that's what's happening anyway :?

Alternatively, maybe someone has a sig picture hosted somewhere where you need to login ?? :? 
What thread does this happen on?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, I'd also noticed this and it was on a thread where some photos or a sig pic were not appearing so I just assumed that somebody was using a link to a photo hosted on MSN without realising that a sign-in was required.

Sorry I can't remember which thread/s it happened on. I look at so many. :roll:


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Just had it myself... danttse has a sig picture hosted on msncommunities.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

KevinST said:


> Just had it myself... danttse has a sig picture hosted on msncommunities.


I also have it... and this sig pic does not display after I click cancel to the MSN box. I guess this is the cause? :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yep - getting it here too!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Just happened to me again in a thread with only three posts and Danttse was one of them and his sig pic is not appearing. Looks like that's definitely the cause of the problem.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

steveh said:


> Just happened to me again in a thread with only three posts and Danttse was one of them and his sig pic is not appearing. Looks like that's definitely the cause of the problem.


Yep, happened to me and one of the sig pics in the thread had "msn" in the file name/path and it was just showing a box with a red cross in it.

Moley


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

It's definately Danttse, I only get it when he's posted in a thread :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

> [email protected]


anybody recognise this log in/make any sense of it? :?

This is really getting on my nerves :x


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

As soon as I view a thread I can tell if danttse has posted to it because the msn log-in box appears straight away. :roll: I'm surprised he hasn't noticed his missing sig pic but then again I suppose he probably logs in to msn automatically.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

That is a Login name for ADSL with Freedom2Surf.net - have a guess what the numbers are?!

Jae


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:lol:


----------

